# My Blood Parrot "kisses" the surface to get my attention!



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Her tank is set up close to where I work on the computer. Once in awhile I will touch the corner of tank and she will nestle in the corner while I do that. If don't look up at her often enough she will go to the surface and kiss it. I think she sucks in water and spits and it out. It makes a loud noise which makes me look. Then she does her back and forth "dancing" performance. 

She gets agitated if I pet the cat "too much". She literally will start glaring at us. 

Some people consider these fish unacceptable because they are hybrid fish (have been since the 1980's though if she were dog she'd be a breed by now) They really are intelligent and interesting fish. She's not keen on having her tank cleaned. Although I've trained her to look forward to an algae wafer when it's over. I think she'd have mind my hand less in the tank if I'd gotten her younger but she was about 3.5 inches when I got her. So she chases siphons and I I wear a glove while I clean tank. It's a worthwhile comprise for all of the interaction I enjoy with her.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You should love this. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I0INzbh587o


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Yes that is what sucked me into getting one. Naturally I was surprised when she bit me. What is hilarious I noticed one day she was really paying attention when I was playing fish videos on youtube (she can see my computer screen easily because she looking over my shoulder) So I played the blood parrot massage video for her to see if she would react. I put my hand on the tank corner by her and pointed to the video a few time. She actually started getting angry. I have played the video for her more than once and the reaction is the same. She will having no part of the idea on any human actually touching her. On the tank glass it's fine in the tank absolutely not! After I got over the fact that she is not as "cuddly" as the fish in the video I've learned to enjoy as we should all fish and animals- on their own terms.

I've learned to enjoy and respect her natural behaviors and interests. I like to see her watching. I'll try to post some video of her soon to show some of her behavior.


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

what a cute video  i wonder how they discovered she likes that.

I've had my BP Cheddar for a few weeks now. He still hides but has start to swim out for a moment to look at me, as if asking "Food?" I don't think he would ever let me touch him, but I'm excited to get to know him as he becomes braver. I would also like to get at least one more BP to keep him company if I can find another BP that looks as healthy (can close its mouth) as I do not want it to be at a disadvantage to Cheddar, who can do some damage with his mouth. I've already lost a large crypt plant... haha.

jada I love that your fish begs for attention! What is her name? Any photos?

I wonder if Cheddar will ever do anything cute like that... he just stares at me and looks adorable right now >_<


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I tried to take some after posted they didn't turn out well but I will try to post them soon. I also made sure to select for a undeformed mouth. Her mouth doesn't close fully but obviously she can use it. I've seen posts that these fish are slow and clumsy. Definitely not! She can speed across the tank in seconds. My BP name is Lucinda which means light bringer. She definitely would hide in log often when I first got her but she came around. BTW they love algae wafers like people love cookies. You have to break them up into tiny pieces. I break one up at the beginning of the day and feed her bits if I happen to walk by the tank. She also loves summer squash and cucumber. I think these fish are more vegetarian in nature (not entirely) I make sure she gets lot of vegetable matter. They need tough plants like java fern and anubias, possibly amazon swords. I am going try try jungle val and some weedy plants. Surrounding them with either egg crate or craft mesh is supposed to keep them in place.
I might try tank mates after I change her tank over. She will move to a 75 gallon after the plants grow out and are firmly rooted. I will try her with plants if she start making a mess I will move them to other tanks and we will go all plastic except floating weeds.


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

Aaaw I love that name!
Yeah, no, they are not slow/clumpsy. Cheddar zooms from his hide to the surface and back so fast I barely see him.
+1 for algae wafers, I have some small hikari veggie/algae wafers Cheddar absolutely loves.
thanks for the plant ideas!
I'm thinking of lining the back of my tank with tall cholla sticks and using them to grow a ton of anubias. That way I don't have to worry about Cheddar ripping them up. It will be an anubias wall 
I might try African Water Fern (bolbitis) as well.
Cheddar has left my really big swords alone so far, as long as they are not in his digging spots.

I'm moving to a minimum 55 gallon, truthfully hoping to go 75 gallon or larger if my living space allows.

Since everyone is still really small, I now have some tank mates in quarantine 

2 Leopard Bushfish/Leaf fish (so gorgeous and very sweet, they grow slowly and live for so long)
And last night I was at Petco and saw the very last small BP from a recent delivery, with a gash in her side.
I took her home, her name is Vellie, short for Velveeta  She is insanely cute. She splashed in her bag impatiently, and is now in quarantine with the leaf fish. All three have ich so they are being medicated.

Vellie is so much braver than Cheddar, she will swim up to me if she sees me. She explores all over the tank and treats the Leaf Fish like actual leaves >_< She just kinda noses her way past them, the way she shoves the Indian Almond Leaves around. She'll toss one of the leaves up and swim under it to hide, and tries to swim through holes in the decor that are too small for her (it's hilarious to see her head poking through and her chubby body just not following!).

I'm seriously considering a third blood parrot, but might go for one of the new variations, like the Red Ingot (female so it doesn't have the odd kok thing). I found some for $50 + $65 shipping, so not sure if it's worth it. But the $50 4" fish are immensely cheaper than the $500 8" fish! I guess it's hard to tell how they will turn out when they are that small.


----------

